# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Konflikte me Apache, easyPHP, ASP.net

## code

Une ne kompjuterin tim kam te instaluar Visual Studio.NET 2003 dhe SQL Server 2000,
dhe beja disa web faqe ne ASP.NET.
Por mu desht te instaloja edhe EasyPHP 1.8 (i cili ne vete kisha Apach-in dhe MySQL)
Kur instalova kete te dytin.  Me ne Visual Studion nuk mundesha te hapi projekt te ri ne ASP.NET.  Por fillova te punoj ne EasyPHP.
Por problemi eshte sepse tani edhe MySql dhe Apache nuk startojne.
ne konflikt jane me porte.
Kur provoj te startoje Apache me jep kete ne ekran:*Apache cannot be runned : another Web server use the Web port*

tani nuk di qka te beje, por me shume me duhet EasyPHP, dhe me duhet sa me shpejte qe te aktivizoj ate.

----------


## benseven11

Kjo te ndodh pasi ke dy servise sql aktive qe konkurojne te perdorin te njejtin port.Nje servis i perket sql serverit te visual studios dhe tjetri My sql.Ajo qe duhet te besh eshte te caktivizosh(disable) ose ktheje ne manual servisin sql te visual studios dhe ler automatik My sql servis.Beji keto ndryshime duke shkuar,start/run/services.msc Klik ok.te dritarja e serviseve klik dy here te sql server.Tek start up type ,klik te shenja e v-se per te hapur menune dhe zgjedh aty disable ose manual.Klik apliko poshte.Shiko ne liste aty edhe per servisin My sql si eshte.Nqs eshte automatik e len ashtu sic eshte.Nuk te punon apacheja pasi  apasheja eshte e lidhur bashke me mysql serverin.Serveri Mysql nuk punon pasi porta eshte bllokuar.Per pasoje nuk hapet apasheja.Apasheja do hapej nese Mysql nuk do kishte problem bllokimi/konflikti porti me sql serverin e visual studios.Fakti eshte qe serveri i sql serverit  te visual studios eshte aktiv dhe e ka bllokuar portin.Per pasoje apasheja se bashku me mysql nuk hapen,nuk punon servisi i mysql.Gjithashtu shiko ne taskmanaxher qe te vrasesh servisin e sql serverit te visual studios.E gjen ku eshte ,klik nje here te rreshti dhe klik posht end buton.Kjo do lejoje funksionimin e apashese.Bej te kunderten cfare thash me siper,nese do lejosh perdorimin e visual studios me sql serverin dhe nuk do e perdoresh apashe-ne.Mbaj parasysh qe nese nje servis e ve ne situate automatik,atehere servisi do jete aktiv per sa kohe kompjuteri do jete ne pune,pamvarsisht nese e perdor programin qe ka lidhje me kete servis apo jo.
Kur vendos servisin ne situate manual,kjo do te thote qe servisi qendron pasiv dhe aktivizohet vetem kur hap programin qe ka lidhje me kete servis.Serviset automatik gjithmone shfaqen ne taskmanaxher.Kurse serviset ne situate manual,shfaqen ne taskmanaxher kur programin qe lidhet me servisin e ke hapur.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Personalisht nga eksperienca nuk te sygjeroj te perdoresh apache me ASP edhe nuk te sygjeroj te perdoresh MySQL me IIS vecanerisht ne aplikacione ASP Nese do te eprdoresh ASP si kod atehere te sygjeroj vetem MS SQL edhe instalo IIS ne kompjuterin tend nese ke XP pro e ke ne ad remove windows components. sa per gabimin te ka sqaruar Beni

----------

